# Easton A/C/C outside diameter



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I know of no way to calculate the OD of ACC shafts, but I measured some of mine, although I have no 3-71 to measure.

However, I estimate the 3-71 to be mid 290s or maybe 0.296.

3-04 is 0.232; 3L-18 is 0.242; 3-18 is 0.246.
3-28 is 0.255; 3-39 is 0.266.


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

3-60's are .287 ---> so that .296 estimate from FS560 is going to be real close.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Based on your 3-60 measurement of 0.287 I change my estimate for the 3-71 to 0.298, however it could have a thicker carbon layer.

Figuring the OD and ID of the aluminum tube is straightforward. The OD is 0.2xx the xx is the -xx designation of the shaft such as 3-60. The 3-60 is 0.260. The aluminum tube is 0.008 wall, therefore the ID is 0.244.

The 3-60 then has 0.287 - 0.260 = 0.027 / 2 = 0.0135 carbon layer.

So, the 3-71 OD should be 0.271 + 0.027 = 0.298 depending on the actual carbon thickness.


----------

